#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-31
<damjan> updates?
#ubuntu-mk 2011-11-04
<erlbot--> test
#ubuntu-mk 2011-11-05
<damjan> бла бла
<damjan> тестинг
<damjan> dsasdada
<damjan> трололололо
<damjan> adadas
<damjan> dadasda
<damjan> dasda
<damjan> dadsad
<damjan> #тролололо
<damjan> asda
<damjan> ad
<damjan> бах фејл
<damjan> ла ла ла ла ла ленд
<damjan> лo ло ло ло
